# Mute cockatiel?! please help!



## Lauriesbabybird (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I look after an aviary full of cockatiels at work, and I have noticed that one of our whiteface males makes a very faint wheezing sound when he tries to vocalise (I can only hear this when my ear is inches from his face). He acts completely normal, he is a healthy, active bird, always playing and eating well. He eats fruit and veg, egg food, a good cockatiel seed mix and occasionally millet as a treat. He loves chewing fresh bark and cuttlebone. I have heard all the other 9 birds vocalise, a few of the males sing, but every time this little guys throat moves, nothing comes out. 

I took him out of the aviary and into a small cage for a couple of weeks to monitor him, i was afraid that he had goiter after doing some research online, or maybe he had something stuck in his throat. I gave him lots of vitamins and restricted his flying in that cage so he wouldn't be short on breath. His droppings are normal. I returned him to the aviary with his friends, he's still acting normal but still no sound from his little beak!

Any ideas on what this could be?

I am really fond of him and have been thinking of buying him for myself! attached are some photos, I have called him General as I think he looks really smart and handsome!  note: the bruise on his beak is gone now, this was a few months ago.


I would REALLY appreciate any help, this has been on my mind for months now. I will pay for him to go to the vets if I get him, my workplace won't pay for it because he is acting otherwise normal. It's very annoying. I essentially want to rescue him from my workplace!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really sure, it's honestly only something a vet would be able to diagnose.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

No answers, and wish I could help, but I just had to post a gushing bit of adoration. He's a cutie!


----------

